# Anglermeldungen der Woche - 12. - 18 .06 2017



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

Wir sammeln für euch die Meldungen der "Nichtangler"medien - Zeitungen, Zeitschriften, Fernsehen, Radio, Internet - und stellen die für euch zusammen.

*Besonders interessante oder kontroverse Meldungen und Themen stellen wir breiter vor und kommentieren diese* (siehe unten, zweites Posting).







*Anglermeldungen der Woche - 12. - 18.06 2017​*
*Ganz auf Fisch spezialisiert*
https://www.schwaebische-post.de/account/login/?aid=1586957

*Angeln mit dem Lasso *
https://bellevue.nzz.ch/reisen-entdecken/grundkurs-im-fliegenfischen-angeln-mit-dem-lasso-ld.1300045

*Waldmattensee *
http://www.lahrer-zeitung.de/inhalt.lahr-waldmattensee.2bc727b2-facc-40da-884c-867c55e27c53.html

*Größter Hecht seit 15 Jahren aus dem Verler See gefischt *
http://www.nw.de/lokal/kreis_gueter...it-15-Jahren-aus-dem-Verler-See-gefischt.html

*Kinder angeln an Hammerlache *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/spree-neisse/spremberg/Kinder-angeln-an-Hammerlache;art1050,6033048

*Angler fischt Leiche aus dem Rhein bei Leverkusen *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...hein-polizei-bittet-um-hinweise-aid-1.6878954

*Angler rettete 20-Kilo-Karpfen *
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/linz/Taucher-rettete-20-Kilo-Karpfen;art66,2593168

*Angler werfen Grießbällchen in Ihringer See *
http://www.regenbogen.de/nachrichte...170612/ihringen-angler-werfen-griessbaellchen

*Ostlutters Angler laden zum Teichfest *
http://live.goslarsche.de/post/view/593eae0b9d84c53c5da33f40

*Junge Garde fischt sich Kompliment für großen Fest-Einsatz *
https://www.morgenweb.de/schwetzing...t-fuer-grossen-festeinsatz-_arid,1063092.html

*Karl Bartsch – ein Angler im Portrait *
http://www.augsburg.tv/mediathek/video/karl-bartsch-ein-angler-im-portrait/

*Umweltschutzeinsatz an der Blies *
http://www.wochenspiegelonline.de/news/article/umweltschutzeinsatz-an-der-blies/

*Junge Leute angeln lieber digital *
https://www.morgenweb.de/schwetzing...eute-angeln-lieber-digital-_arid,1062467.html

*POL-NB: Fischwilderer angeln verbotenerweise 10 Zander *
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/108770/3658256

*Mit Sedge und Streamer auch Hecht und Forelle *
https://www.onetz.de/tirschenreuth/...streamer-auch-hecht-und-forelle-d1758726.html

*Runder Tisch zur Ostseefischerei 2018 in Berlin *
https://www.lifepr.de/pressemitteil...r-Ostseefischerei-2018-in-Berlin/boxid/657643

*Staatssekretärin und Abgeordnete besuchen Angler *
https://www.nwzonline.de/stadland/s...ordnete-besuchen-angler_a_31,3,914156149.html

*Angeln ohne Wasser Petrijünger kürten in Allstedt ihre Besten *
http://www.mz-web.de/sangerhausen/a...nger-kuerten-in-allstedt-ihre-besten-27785844

*Angelsportverein Kippenheimweiler feiert Jubiläum *
https://www.bo.de/lokales/lahr/angelsportverein-kippenheimweiler-feiert-jubilaeum

*Angeln als grenzenloses Vergnügen *
https://www.welt.de/regionales/meck...05774/Angeln-als-grenzenloses-Vergnuegen.html

*Wetter beim Angeln nicht überbewerten *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/osterburg/raubfischseminar-wetter-beim-angeln-nicht-ueberbewerten

*Neun gehen leer aus *
https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer...staett-neun-gehen-leer-aus-_arid,1063494.html

*Gäste angeln sich Forellen *
https://www.onetz.de/weiden-in-der-...ler-gaeste-angeln-sich-forellen-d1758678.html

*Angler des ESV schaffen am Silbersee ein Zuhause für Vogel- und Fischarten: Aus der Kloake wird ... *
http://sdp.fnp.de/lokales/kreise_of...Kloake-wird-ein-kleines-Biotop;art688,2670339

*Ungeklärter Todesfall: Angler aus dem Kreis als Zeugen gesucht *
http://www.krzbb.de/krz_6107_111336...-Angler-aus-dem-Kreis-als-Zeugen-gesucht.html

*Toter Fisch wird in Bad Salzuflen ein Fall für die Polizei *
http://www.lz.de/lippe/bad_salzufle...-Bad-Salzuflen-ein-Fall-fuer-die-Polizei.html

*Angler des ESV schaffen am Silbersee ein Zuhause für Vogel- und Fischarten: Aus der Kloake wird ... *
http://sdp.fnp.de/lokales/kreise_of...Kloake-wird-ein-kleines-Biotop;art688,2670339

*Angeln in Brandenburg: Die schönsten Gewässer *
http://www.maz-online.de/Ratgeber/R...ngeln-in-Brandenburg-Die-schoensten-Gewaesser

*Anglernachwuchs fischt und pflanzt Bäume *
http://www.volksstimme.de/landsesjugendtage-anglernachwuchs-fischt-und-pflanzt-baeume

*Fahrräder, Angeln, Spielkonsolen: Gestohlene Ware beschlagnahmt *
https://www.stol.it/Artikel/Chronik...n-Spielkonsolen-Gestohlene-Ware-beschlagnahmt

*Nur neun Kilo Fische beim Vergleichsangeln geholt *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/sp...-beim-Vergleichsangeln-geholt;art1051,6037828

*Streit zwischen Förster und Anglern vor Gericht *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Ostprignitz-Ruppin/Streit-zwischen-Foerster-und-Anglern-vor-Gericht

*Meerforellen im Möhlwischbach gesucht – Aale gefunden *
https://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfo...schbach-gesucht-aale-gefunden-id17058086.html

*Jos Scheuer redet Quatsch *
https://www.luxprivat.lu/news/detail/jos-scheuer-redet-quatsch.html

*Angler wütend: Fanggebiete werden kleiner *
https://www.svz.de/regionales/meckl...nd-fanggebiete-werden-kleiner-id17068381.html

*Angler entdeckt vier Handgranaten an Saale - Von Munitionsbergungsdienst kontrolliert gesprengt *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...-Von-Munitionsbergungsdienst-kontro-676832842

*Angler scheitern mit Pacht *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1581461

*Rückblick auf fünf Jahrzehnte *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/kenzingen/rueckblick-auf-fuenf-jahrzehnte--138099155.html

*Verbot ist niemals ein Kompromiss“ *
https://www.fehmarn24.de/fehmarn/verbot-niemals-kompromiss-8403771.html

*Nur neun Kilo Fische beim Vergleichsangeln geholt *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/sp...-beim-Vergleichsangeln-geholt;art1051,6037828

*Angler in Schönwalde tot aus See geborgen *
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meckl...oenwalde-tot-aus-See-geborgen-,angler276.html

*Angler hat riesigen Marmorkarpfen am Haken *
https://www.op-online.de/region/han...it-groessten-marmorkarpfen-haken-8406697.html

*50.000 Bachforellen-Babys für die Dreisam *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiburg/50-000-bachforellen-babys-fuer-die-dreisam--138135299.html

*Nach Streichung: Angeln nun im Osnabrücker Ferienpassprogramm *
https://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabrue...angeln-nun-im-osnabruecker-ferienpassprogramm

*Angelferien für Kids & Teens *
http://www.meinanzeiger.de/muehlhausen/vereine/angelferien-fuer-kids-und-teens-d70711.html

*Linstow: Angler diskutieren über Dorch und Co. *
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meckl...ler-wollen-hoeheres-Fanglimit,nordost144.html

* Schleswig-Holstein Magazin Angler demonstrieren gegen Angelverbot 17.06.2017 *
http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Schle...en/Video?bcastId=25231230&documentId=43617506

*Fischen nach Ruhe *
http://www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de...nach-ruhe.2193.de.html?dram:article_id=388812

*Angeln für Kinder *
http://www.erzgebirge.de/freizeit/v...srueckerswalde-eventVK201706180900_689644.php

Thomas Finkbeiner


Noch der Link zu den Meldungen letzte Woche:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328490


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglermeldungen der Woche - 12. - 18 .06 2017*




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328637




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328660




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328526




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328524




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328549




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328563




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328598




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328681




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328691




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328675




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328668




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328662




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328653




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328638




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328477




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328570


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglermeldungen der Woche - 12. - 18 .06 2017*

Noch der Link zu den Meldungen letzte Woche:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328490


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglermeldungen der Woche - 12. - 18 .06 2017*

Kam gestern noch dazu nach der Veröffentlichung hier:




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328722


----------

